# soft chirping sound



## Ozzy

I was finally able to give Ozzy a good scrath on the head today, and lots of kisses on the head too (behind the head i mean, neck area :blush
and he seemed to really enjoy it asking for more ever time i stopped and really bowing down his head with his creast really relaxed. 
He was also making this sound i have never heard before and that was a very soft chirping sound, almost like a baby bird pieping softly.

I looked everywhere on the net but cant seem to read this anywhere.
I am guessing that it means something good but wanted to hear if anyone elses tiels make this noise? he is just 10weeks old today, so maybe still baby behaviour? i am just curious


----------



## Laura

Ok how can I put this  how far down the neck are you going with the scratches if its a soft peeping sound to me it sounds like its a tiel thats really enjoying it, females will do this when they get turned on :blush:  my Georgie did the same thing when she was younger she would beg my husband for scratches and then start making the noises your describing she thought he was her mate so he had to stop touching her anywhere but her head then she stopped doing it, just keep your scratches to her head area


----------



## Ozzy

hahaha no defintly staying in the head region!! but thanks for the tip  
note to self: never go beyond neck lol


----------



## Nutmeg

Lol, yes i wouldnt advise stroking or petting the wings or back. that will turn on mating behaviour also 
hehe
i think you are able to when harness training your 'tiel would have to get used to you touching it everywhere.


----------



## CindyM

It's funny that I just read this as I was rubbing the neck of my 12 week old baby. She was making the soft chirping sound to. She also does it when I kiss her.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Just scritch the head, we want happy tiels just not that happy


----------



## Aderyn

It's a baby's contact call. Screech, at almost 6 months old, still makes it, but only when I'm the one giving her scritches. She sees me as her mom, and uses it to tell me when she's enjoying scritches. Blizzard is 8 months old, was raised by his parents and doesn't call like that. It's almost a shortened version of the hungry screeching. I don't think it's likely that Screech will grow out of it, although your Ozzy might.

I asked my uncle about it, and he says his green-cheeked conure made similar noises when he'd give it scritches. Just make sure that it DOESN'T become a 'happy' noise, and stick to the head area. Lol.


----------



## Ozzy

Aderyn said:


> It's a baby's contact call. Screech, at almost 6 months old, still makes it, but only when I'm the one giving her scritches. She sees me as her mom, and uses it to tell me when she's enjoying scritches. Blizzard is 8 months old, was raised by his parents and doesn't call like that. It's almost a shortened version of the hungry screeching. I don't think it's likely that Screech will grow out of it, although your Ozzy might.
> 
> I asked my uncle about it, and he says his green-cheeked conure made similar noises when he'd give it scritches. Just make sure that it DOESN'T become a 'happy' noise, and stick to the head area. Lol.


Lol thanks!!


----------



## Sweet80

Ozzy said:


> I was finally able to give Ozzy a good scrath on the head today, and lots of kisses on the head too (behind the head i mean, neck area 😊)
> and he seemed to really enjoy it asking for more ever time i stopped and really bowing down his head with his creast really relaxed.
> He was also making this sound i have never heard before and that was a very soft chirping sound, almost like a baby bird pieping softly.
> 
> I looked everywhere on the net but cant seem to read this anywhere.
> I am guessing that it means something good but wanted to hear if anyone elses tiels make this noise? he is just 10weeks old today, so maybe still baby behaviour? i am just curious





Ozzy said:


> I was finally able to give Ozzy a good scrath on the head today, and lots of kisses on the head too (behind the head i mean, neck area 😊)
> and he seemed to really enjoy it asking for more ever time i stopped and really bowing down his head with his creast really relaxed.
> He was also making this sound i have never heard before and that was a very soft chirping sound, almost like a baby bird pieping softly.
> 
> I looked everywhere on the net but cant seem to read this anywhere.
> I am guessing that it means something good but wanted to hear if anyone elses tiels make this noise? he is just 10weeks old today, so maybe still baby behaviour? i am just curious


----------



## Sweet80

I just got a really young cockatiel and I'm still learning his language, I don't know what this one sound is but I hope He's happy. He makes a low chirp, it almost sounds like a cricket sound sometimes after that he grinds His beak. I know sometimes they don't show you their sick, they kind of hide it. But He is again a baby and i have to learn more about my little guy🧡


----------

